# Game 21: Bobcats @ Heat (12/8/08 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, December 8th, 2008 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*



*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS 
@
MIAMI HEAT*




*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]




*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat go for 4 straight. Got to keep racking up these wins against the sub .500 teams.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We lost our last game against them. No reason for that to happen again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news on Quinn


> After he completed practice and finished an additional workout Sunday afternoon, guard Chris Quinn (ankle) said he expects to play against the Bobcats.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We better not let em run us again..

We're on a nice run though, lets put up another W.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

May and Okafor only have an inch over Haslem and Anthony, which is good news. I can't see us losing this, we are building a little run, need to beat teams like this.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I was at the last game in Charlotte, we are a completely different team now. Especially at home, I'd expect to win this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gerald Wallace will not be playing tonight following the death of his grandmother.

Link

So more reason the Heat should not lose.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Game Time!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem with a nice block on the break!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-2 Bobcats

Damn, J-Rich is on fire at the start. 3-3 for 8 points. None of his shots have even touched the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice basket by Joel


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joel just scored in the post.. Wow..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Dudley travelled really obviously..

Our announcers are ripping on Sean May.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

God damn, Richardson is on fire.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JRich v Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with Miami's last 10 points.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Dwyane and JRich are on fire to start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wow Dudley travelled really obviously..


That has to be one of the worst missed calls I've seen all season. The dude jumped 2 feet off the ground and no ref saw that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion now guarding J-Rich,


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice block by Beasley

And he gets fouled by Richardson who picked up his 2nd and has to sit.

Nice and1 by Mario


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley blocks Sean May!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers AND1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley already with 4 rebounds


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley has 2 points, 4 rebounds, 1 block in like a few minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^All in 2:08.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-22 Bobcats after 1

The Bobcats were 4-5 from 3 in that quarter.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley and Magloire just fought each other for a rebound and got called for the travel.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a drive by Beasley


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice move by Beasley!

Our defensive idiot is in.. Yakhouba Diawateva.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magloire is like a bowling ball. He just wants to hurt people on rebounds :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is Dorell rocking the flat top fade? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is getting the ball every possession so far.

5 and 4 for Mike


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We're giving Beasley a lot of opportunities to drive tonight and he's not disappointing. I'm guessing the coaching staff talked to him about it too, cause he seems to be in a drive-first mentality.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2-8 for Beasley. He looks frustrated cause he's getting good looks and they're just not going in.

Quinn for 33333


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice shot by Quinn.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn for 333!!! Gives us the lead.

Beasley's jump shots are on target mostly on good looks, but just won't go in. He's getting a bit frustrated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, if only Wade had made that one


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade is playing very erratic today.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade is playing very erratic today.. :laugh:


Yeah, he's zig-zagging all over the place 

Wade gets his rebound and makes the basket. 17 for him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mariooo! Chaaallmers! 333!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley, although only 3-9 now, has played great today.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2008)

Beasley in and Beasley scores.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice drive by Beasley!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Beasley, although only 3-9 now, has played great today.


Agreed.

Ajinca just owned us inside..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Ajinca just owned us inside..


He's skinny as hell but so damn long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All of a sudden we cant grab defensive rebounds


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade for 333!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

20 for Wade


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> He's skinny as hell but so damn long.


You aint lying.. He was grabbing rebound tips while barely jumping..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Our defensive genius Diawara fouls JRich at the 3pt line..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the dunk!!!

Our D and rebounding has sucked to end this 2nd quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the layup


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice play by Wade on the break.

Nice put-back tip by Dwayne Jones to end the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-48 at the half

Too bad we fell asleep in that last minute or we could've had a bigger lead right now

22 for Wade at the half. but no assists which is strange to see.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade has 0 assists? Wow, odd..

I'll take 22 points though.. :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade has 26 points already.

Joel's been great on the offensive glass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

Damn, 29 for him


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade for 333!!!

29 pts!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WTF IS WADE ON???


He's ridiculous, it has to be some sort of steroids or something, no human should be this good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Okafur is killing us now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has half of Miami's points.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Marion has quietly put in a few baskets tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Can we put together a run already.. :azdaja:

Either both teams suck at the same time, or we are on fire offensively but paper on defence.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol at whoever shot that 3 after the whistle.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Can we put together a run already.. :azdaja:
> 
> Either both teams suck at the same time, or we are on fire offensively but paper on defence.


Yeah, this is a very frustrating game so far.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wtf are we doing out there..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

_"Eric Spoelstra inserting one of his better perimeter defenders.. Yakhouba Diawara.. And lets see who they put him on.. Adam Morrison.."_

:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

68-66 Bobcats after 3

Only 15pts for Miami in the 3rd quarter. Wade had 9 of them.

Nobody other than Wade can score. They need to find a lineup that can get some baskets. Beasley cant buy a basket right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And1 by Quinn. Big basket.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn AND1!!! Balllin''!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley's really gota watch for the restricted circle when drawing a charge. He's done that a few times now, where otherwise he would have had good position.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 33333

Nice find by Beasley


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn for 333!!!

Beasley with a nice pass out of the triple team..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley scores on the drive!

Game is heating up now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JRich for 333..

We're down 6 with 8:43 left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, 2 big 3's by Morrison and now Richardson in this 4th quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible pass by Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers with a very nice steal and pass to Marion who gets fouled. That was big for our momentum.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers with another steal!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with back to back steals


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the layup!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Super Mario with a Wade-eqsue layup!


Augustin for 333.. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another big 3 for the Bobcats in the 4th


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on UD. Bring that ball out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man what's with these jokers making all these lucky 3s.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Diawara for 333! And not even on his spot!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade ties it up


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade drives and ties it up!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

time for Wade to take this **** over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a board by Wade!!!!!!


OH ****! AND WHAT A DUNK!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heated said:


> time for Wade to take this **** over.


called that ****.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy ****! Wade Just Dunkd On Okafor!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yalkhouba Freaking Diawara with the D!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade just ****ed up Okafor!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD draws the offensive foul!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

udonis udidit.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

UD draws a big charge!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem draws the charge! Great job defensively by Diawara and UD!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Get Okafor some moisturizer because he just got a facial!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That was a monster dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was freaking nasty!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I give Diawara a lotta **** but that last defensive possession was some Posey-esque close-out.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat ball!

Nice play by Diawara


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Marion to the line...right call, just a little late


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Late call but i'll take it.

Come on with these free throws!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Felton ties it up at 88-88..

Whats with these late calls.. Charlotte riots at that one for Wade..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

88-88 should been a charge called there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was that not a charge?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And wtf took so long for that call?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

cry like b*tches less bobcats.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MVP in the AAA.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Augustin for 333...

Marion scores back!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with the nice basket


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Monster rebound by Wade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

dudley tried to **** em up. dirty *****.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with a big rebound and he's at the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, all these missed free throws in the 4th are killing us.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

39 for Wade.. freaking incredible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

J-Rich to the line for 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He misses the 1st!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Missed em both!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missed both!

Diawara to the line for 2


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JRich choked both at the FT line!

Wow Charlotte messed up fouling there.. Larry Brown is like 'wtf?'


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara is *Clutch!*


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Diawara hits 1st..

Diawara hits both!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dilemna - Diawara, Marion or Wade on JRich? :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Felton drives and draws the foul on Wade.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The best part about the Wade dunk is that the ball slammed Okafor in the face after the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Felton hits both.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat 95-93 with 24.4 seconds remaining.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits 1-2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD makes 1/2...gotta knock down FTs!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Augustin missed the finger roll!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow...Lucky roll right there for Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Augustin misses and UD is fouled!

Wow


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we get the ball into Haslem when we need ft's

why?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits both!

Heat up 5 with 10.5 seconds left.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF Morrison??


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Morrison hits a trey


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at the Bobcats with these 3's they've hit in this 4th quarter.

This is like the NJ game where they couldnt miss from 3 either.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow..... what a shot by Morrison

make ft's Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits both.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami wins 100-96!

I'll take these wins whether they're ugly or not.

Wade was amazing.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat Win 100-96!

Wade with 41 pts and a big dunk on Okafor.

Not a pretty game but a great Q4.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat Win!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's now at 29.5ppg on 49.9% shooting, and is now a full 3 points ahead of Lebron in scoring.

12-9 for the Heat now :clap:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I started watching this game with 40 seconds left in the game. close game. so did we have this mythical "balanced attack" or did we kiss Wades arse? because judging by the boxscore, it seems we kissed arse.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade's now at 29.5ppg on 49.9% shooting, and is now a full 3 points ahead of Lebron in scoring.


you seem to be proud of that stat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> I started watching this game with 40 seconds left in the game. close game. so did we have this mythical "balanced attack" or did we kiss Wades arse? because judging by the boxscore, it seems we kissed arse.


Nope. No one could make a basket to save their life tonight.

When Beasley was in, he got every possession on offense and struggled. He had some tough luck on a couple but just couldnt get anything going tonight.

Wade saved us tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Nope. No one could make a basket to save their life tonight.
> 
> When Beasley was in, he got every possession on offense and struggled. He had some tough luck on a couple but just couldnt get anything going tonight.
> 
> Wade saved us tonight.


bittersweet victory.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Another great game for Wade and Chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> you seem to be proud of that stat.


Just pointing it out.

You seem to think that we should be much better on offense. 

How, is my question?

You gonna run post plays for UD? When he's up against guys 3 or more inches taller?

Get some open jump shots for Marion? Or have him go one on one and create off the dribble? Things he struggles at.

Have Mario create for himself and/or others? Parts of his game where he still is working on.

Wont even talk about Joel on offense...

Run DQ off screens? We have and when he's on, they continue to run them But on nights like tonight, defense was more important.

Quinn needs to be set up for his points.

Run offense through Beasley? He'll get to the point where we can do that but right now he's still figuring things out like Mario is.

Easier said than done to run an offense when you just dont have the pieces and you also have young guys still developing their games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> bittersweet victory.


No such thing. 4 wins in a row.

We won 15 games last season. Cheer the hell up


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> I started watching this game with 40 seconds left in the game. close game. so did we have this mythical "balanced attack" or did we kiss Wades arse? because judging by the boxscore, it seems we kissed arse.


We did try a balanace attack, it just didn't work.. Marion got a few baskets here and there on cuts, but theres only so many times you can pull that off.

Beasley got a lot of opportunities but just couldn't get the ball to go down.

Haslem was pretty useless for large parts of the game tonight.

Joel is Joel.

Chalmers played well.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Just pointing it out.
> 
> You seem to think that we should be much better on offense.
> 
> ...


ive always been under the impression since watching the NBA that anytime someone is the top scorer in the league, they are exerting themselves too much and putting to much pressure on themselves--mentally and physically. Eventually what happens is that as the season progresses, Wade is more susceptible to injury. Thats my concern. 
you gotta give him credit though. it takes a special player to put up crazy stats like him. even better is how efficient he is.

as for creating plays for others...im sure you're aware of offensive systems that can help out mediocre teams (like us) score with a more balance attack. and yes i feel we should be much better on offense. Spoo has to know how to utilize his players on that end. we're a young, athletic team and we dont have that giant behemoth (Shaq) or a bunch of old men to slow us down.



> No such thing. 4 wins in a row.
> 
> We won 15 games last season. Cheer the hell up


dude, after what we experienced last season... not just in basketball, but in all of our sports--Ive become a very, very cynical fan. forgive me Nancy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> ive always been under the impression since watching the NBA that anytime someone is the top scorer in the league, they are exerting themselves too much and putting to much pressure on themselves. eventually what happens is that as the season progresses, Wade is more susceptible to injury. Thats my concern.
> you gotta give him credit though. it takes a special player to put up crazy stats like him. even better is how efficient he is.
> 
> as for creating plays for others...im sure you're aware of offensive systems that can help out mediocre teams (like us) score with a more balance attack. and yes i feel we should be much better on offense. Spoo has to know how to utilize his players on that end. we're a young, athletic team and we dont have that giant behemoth (Shaq) to slow us down.
> ...


Wade right now is doing what Kobe and Lebron had to do when they didnt have the help they have now. Take games over when their teams need it. Whether its a good thing or not, its needed for us to win right now. Wade could easily defer on 5 or 6 of his shots but that would lead to losses. That's just the reality of the situation right now.

The offense will get better as the season progresses. This teams is only 21 games in, with an almost entirely new roster. Plus, the offense, whatever the reason may be, is up almost 8 ppg since last season to 99.1ppg, which is our highest since the championship season where we averaged 99.9ppg. And we're in the top half of the league in most offensive categories. That's all without having any semblance of a post game.

Dont know how much more Spo can do. Right now they're the 7th seed in the east and on a 4 game win streak. The game on Friday against the Hawks will be for 2nd place in the division. However it came, I think we all would've taken 12-9 at this point in the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still cant believe that dunk on Okafor to tie the game up late. That thing was crazy.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade right now is doing what Kobe and Lebron had to do when they didnt have the help they have now. Take games over when their teams need it. Whether its a good thing or not, its needed for us to win right now. Wade could easily defer on 5 or 6 of his shots but that would lead to losses. *That's just the reality of the situation right now.*


Im still in denial. :bsmile:



> The offense will get better as the season progresses. This teams is only 21 games in, with an almost entirely new roster. Plus, the offense, whatever the reason may be, is up almost 8 ppg since last season to 99.1ppg, which is our highest since the championship season where we averaged 99.9ppg. *And we're in the top half of the league in most offensive categories. That's all without having any semblance of a post game.*


Really? I wasnt aware of that. seeing as youre a time-traveling-ninja-robot, i trust your info. 



> Dont know how much more Spo can do. Right now they're the 7th seed in the east and on a 4 game win streak. The game on Friday against the Hawks will be for 2nd place in the division. However it came, I think we all would've taken 12-9 at this point in the season.


perhaps i had too much expectations on Spoo. Lets see where this team is at by mid-season. hopefully still with a winning record.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PPG, FG%, off rbs, turnovers, off eff., assists, etc. We're in the top 15 in those offensive categories. Not great in some by any stretch, but top half.

We are in the bottom half in 3pt shooting. 



And I agree that Wade is needing to do too much right now for us to win. Especially in the last 2 games against 2 of the worst teams in the league. It absolutely has to get more balanced, but its been needed these last few games.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> And I agree that Wade is needing to do too much right now for us to win. Especially in the last 2 games against 2 of the worst teams in the league. It absolutely has to get more balanced, but its been needed these last few games.


and it will only get tougher. Our schedule so far has been--relatively easy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> and it will only get tougher. Our schedule so far has been--relatively easy.


Yup, we've yet to play the top teams in the east yet. We got Orlando 4times, Cleveland 4 times, Detroit 4 times and Boston 4 times, all left on the schedule after the new year. 

That's why we got to rack up these wins right now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

4 game win streak, biggest in almost 2 years!

If we just get these wins against sub-.500 teams, I will be very happy. We are very unlikely to beat the top teams in both conferences, so we need to beat the teams below and around us, which is what we are doing at the moment, no matter how we do it.


----------

